# Comprehensive cover for driving of other cars?



## Bluebean (5 Mar 2007)

hi all, 

Can anyone advise me if Axa are the only company that (with terms & conditions) for the driving of other cars clause will cover you comprehensively?

thanks.


----------



## MichaelBurke (6 Mar 2007)

As far as I'm aware so, but there are restrictions, believe the car can only be 4 years old and only up to a certain cc (I think 2l) and up to  €40k value, but you would need to confirm this.


----------



## LUFC (6 Mar 2007)

Most companies only give TPO extension, first ive heard of anyone giving comp extension


----------



## Megan (6 Mar 2007)

I have comp insurance for driving other cars with Hibernian. I also have open driving on my car for all over 25 years old drivers with full driver's licence.


----------



## LUFC (7 Mar 2007)

Megan, Im with Hibernian also, its definately TPO in respect of driving of other cars so dont be under the false impression that you are covered comp to drive any car.

[broken link removed]

*Driving of other Cars*: We will automatically provide you with third party cover when you drive a car someone else owns, as long as you have a full EU driving licence. This Cover is only available to you, the policyholder, and not to any named drivers on your policy.


----------



## Megan (8 Mar 2007)

Thank you LUFC you are right it is third party only. Its the over 25's driving that has comprehensive cover.


----------



## Bluebean (8 Mar 2007)

Axa will cover you comprehensively to drive other cars once you have been with them for 3 years and have no convictions.  There may be an age limit aswell.  However, their doc policy does not cover you to drive your partner/spouse's car - you can drive anyone else's once you have their permission, but not your partner/spouse.  Doesn't make sense to me, that's why I wanted to enquire if any other company would cover you comprehensively to drive other cars in the hope that they would not have this clause.  Apparently Axa are the only company that (with conditions) will cover you comprehensively.

thanks for all answers.


----------



## ailbhe (8 Mar 2007)

I work in a brokers and have never come across comprehensive driving other cars except with Axa. 
A lot of companies exclude your spouse/partners car under the driving other cars clause. However, if you have a full licence, no claims etc and your own insurance it shouldn't cost anything to be a named driver on your partners car and may even bring his premium down as some companies allow discounts if you have your spouse/partner named. Check it out with his company.


----------

